# 24 DC Gleichstrommotor Richtungswechsel



## MisterBXX (15 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier einen 24V Gleichstrommotor der je nach Anschluss von 24Volt und Masse entweder links oder rechts läuft.  

Die SPS soll aber beide Richtungen ansteuern können.
Also bräuchte ich ja ein Relais um das Umschalten der Richtung mit 2 SPS Ausgängen zu realisieren, oder?

Was für ein Relais brauch ich da genau und was für ein Relais könnt ihr da empfehlen? (Ist nur ein kleiner Fischer Technik Motor). Es sollte irgendwas günstiges sein, vielleicht von Finder oder ähnliches.


Vielen Dank

MisterBXX


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (15 April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich denke du bräuchtest sogar 2 Relais. 1 für die Richtung (ich würds mit 2 Wechslerkontakten machen) und 1 für Ein/Aus. Wären trotzdem 2 SPS-Ausgänge. Beim Relais musst du nur auf den Strom achten was es so abkann, sonst was du halt so herkriegt. Ich nehm Finder oder Omron, was du halt herkriegst.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Sockenralf (15 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich würd´s auch mit 2 Relais machen, aber eines für Linkslauf vertüdeln und das andere für Rechtslauf

Das ganze dann noch hardwareseitig verriegelt und gut ist´s.


MfG


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 April 2011)

Ist für dich privat, oder ? Schau mal bei Reichelt oder Conrad...

http://www.reichelt.de/Koppelrelais...8AAAIAADZccjcc6853d648fd415a871eae17f5b56b3e6


----------



## MisterBXX (15 April 2011)

Schonmal vielen Dank,

alternativ könnte ich ja auch ein Wendelastrelais von Phoenix oder so nehmen, oder? Gibts da was günstiges?

Wenn ich mich jetzt für zwei einzelne Relais entscheiden würde, auf was genau muss ich bei der Relaiswahl achten? oder habt ihr nen konkretes Beispiel?

Danke


----------



## MisterBXX (15 April 2011)

@ Lars,

ist für nen Anlagenmodell. Also schon privat.


Und von den Koppelrelais aus dem Link bräuchte ich dann zwei?

Danke


----------



## Sockenralf (15 April 2011)

Hallo,

ein Wendelastrelais wäre wohl etwas "oversized" 

Das Relais aus dem Link hat einen Öffner zuwenig (für die Verriegelung)

Du weißt aber schon, was du da wie verschalten musst, oder? 


MfG


----------



## jabba (16 April 2011)

Bei den Relais brauchst Du nur welche mit 2 Wechslern wie oben beschrieben gehen die von Reichelt

eines mit 4 kostet z.B. 11€ siehe hier

Eine Schaltung wie diese, die Öffner kannst du weglassen, die Halten den Motor beim abschalten schneller an.


----------



## MisterBXX (16 April 2011)

Danke an alle,

also könnte ich auch einfach sowas nehmen, oder?

http://www.reichelt.de/Koppelrelais...8AAAIAAF@tO2gb7dbcce0428a80689cecbc207149eacb

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen wie ich das Relais genau verkabel?

Danke


----------



## rheumakay (16 April 2011)

kommst du damit klar (siehe Anhang)
habe hier zu Hause leider kein CAD-Programm zu Hand..kannst ja eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt machen


----------



## MisterBXX (28 April 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

nochmal zur Absicherung. Ich brauche definitiv 2 Relais mit mindestens 2 Wechslern jeweils? mit einem Relais lässt sich die Sache nicht realisieren,oder?

Ich komme irgendwie noch nicht mit dem Anschließen zurrecht. Wie genau häng ich das relais oder die relais an den SPS Ausgang und wie an den Motor?
Ich steh gerade irgendwie auf der Leitung ^^

Schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## Verpolt (28 April 2011)

MisterBXX schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> nochmal zur Absicherung. Ich brauche definitiv 2 Relais mit mindestens 2 Wechslern jeweils? mit einem Relais lässt sich die Sache nicht realisieren,oder?



2x  Relais mit 2 Schließern (für den Motor +/-) + 1 Öffner (Hardwareverriegelung, wenn gewünscht) 




> Ich komme irgendwie noch nicht mit dem Anschließen zurrecht. Wie genau häng ich das relais oder die relais an den SPS Ausgang und wie an den Motor?
> Ich steh gerade irgendwie auf der Leitung ^^



Hab die Vorlage von rheumakay benutzt.

So ähnlich könnte es aussehen.


----------



## Mobi (28 April 2011)

Falls du schon was fertiges suchst, dann schau mal hier.


----------

